# Pickled Dwarves



## Theoden (Aug 1, 2002)

Just thought it would be fun to start a post about the float the dwarves took from Mirkwood. My sister is reading that part in the book and finds it very funny. I just wanted to know what you guys thought of it.

-me


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Aug 1, 2002)

I fealt bad for the dwarves. I'm sure they would have thrown up from sea sickness and motion sickness if it hadn't been a childrens book. I would hate to ride inside a barrell down a river.


----------



## Khamul (Aug 1, 2002)

Yes, I felt very bad for the poor Dwarves who had to float down the river. They were sent in barrels that were filled with the scent of apples, and even worse, the smell of Elves! Imagine the pain, and the great burden set upon these helpless Dwarves. Giving up their dignity, and following the hobbit. What bravery, what strength of character!


----------



## LadyGaladriel (Aug 2, 2002)

Poor Poor Dwarves.


----------



## Maeglin (Aug 2, 2002)

I felt bad for the dwarves, rolling around down a river in apple barrels, but I felt even worse for Bilbo, who had to make sure they stayed together and float on top of a barrel, trying not to fall off, and soaked.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Aug 3, 2002)

Hm ....I like it although I don't like the part of the book when the dwarves are in Mirkwood .But I should confess there was a smile on my face when I was reading that passage.


----------



## Maeglin (Aug 3, 2002)

I agree, as you can see by my name I prefer the elves and I don't much care for the dwarves, I also had a smile on my face.


----------



## Chymaera (Aug 4, 2002)

No matter how bad the barrel-ride was they still emerged with style when they reached Lake-town.


----------



## Theoden (Aug 6, 2002)

sorry
No sarrow for the dwarves. Thore needed to be humbled and the others had a little too much pride as well. I liked that part alot and I had to laugh. Call me hard hearted... but it was fun. 

-me


----------



## In Flames (Aug 6, 2002)

I have to agree with you Theoden, that the dwarfs needed that ride 

But at the same time i felt a little sorry for them. But what doesnt kill you only make you stronger right! Nah, i dont really believe in that macho stuff


----------



## Theoden (Aug 6, 2002)

you are right. Macho is not cool. What is the saying? "Pain is weakness leaving the body." 
Heehehehe
Go BILBO!

-me


----------



## Aragorn*9 (Aug 10, 2002)

I felt bad for them too. "giving up there dignity", yes that is hard for them!


----------

